# Tack For Shows and Horse Grooming--Help Please!



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

-First of all, how clean does everything need to be? Of course I'm going to clean it, but I'm wondering at the lower levels if I need to clean it super well (like will it make a difference in my placing?). Also, my saddle is, well, not really show quality. The cantle has some markings from tape (we put tape on the back of the saddle when Jerry was a school horse and wrote his name on it to identify the saddle). I tried cleaning it, but the marks are still there. Will this make any difference?
It should definitely be clean, but if it's a small schooling type show I wouldn't worry about it too much. Sometimes I just wipe my tack down with a damp rag before a schooling show, the deep cleanings are saved for bigger shows because of lack of time. And I show a lot, so it stays relatively clean.

-Next, I don't have a show saddle pad. Which would be better, this: Dover Saddlery | Dover's Double-Faced Luxo-Fleece Saddle Pad. or this: Dover Saddlery | Half Back Saddle Pad .
Half pads are very trendy, the full pad is a classic and will never be out of style. But it's up to you.

-If I decide to carry a crop, should it be black?
Yep, I prefer black crops or a brown leather crop.


Now, on to grooming. Jerry is a white/gray (technically he's gray, but I call him white because that's how he looks. lol.)
-I know I have to give him a bath and get him as clean as possible, so what shampoos/products would be the best for cleaning him up really nicely? He gets those ugly brown stains from the field that don't come off very easily and he gets grass stains. I use products like Quick Silver. Oh, and on his hocks, he has these brown stains that NEVER come out! If I leave his shampoo on and just let it sit for a while, is it more likely to come off?
If you leave quick silver sit for longer than recommended your horse will have a blue/purple tint to him, so I wouldn't do that! There is a shampoo called purple power that works better than quick silver in my opinion. Other than that, you could wash him with baking soda or orvus paste. It's kind of trial and error to find out what works best for your horse's coat type.

-I will be trimming his whiskers. I know how to do that, but while I'm at it, should I bother clipping his ears? I wouldn't be doing high level showing, so should I even bother?
Hmm.. I wouldn't. First off, he might not like it. And you would have to make sure he had a fly mask with ears all summer long until the hair grows back. You can take scissors and trim the hairs that stick out of his ear, but I'd skip clipping inside the ears.

-Do I need to braid his mane and tail? I'm not sure if you have to for low level hunter classes in the USA... And which style of braiding do I use? (Websites with instructions welcome :smile
It depends on the showing level. It never hurts to braid if you can do it well - it shows respect for the judge. But if you aren't good at braiding yet you might be better off leaving his mane alone so long as it's neat and tidy. If it's a schooling show, many people probably won't braid. If it's rated, every horse will be braided. 
At hunter shows, hunter braids are what's called for:









And if you braid the tail:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











-Should I put hoof polish on his hooves?
Wouldn't hurt. I like to put fiebling's on my horses' hooves right before they walk into the arena. It's a conditioner as well, not just a polish (which are often drying).

-How can I make him as shiny as possible without having his saddle sliding all over the place?
Good daily grooming, a good bath the night before a show and shosheen/coat polish on all areas except the neck/saddle/girth areas.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! That was a great help. For the saddle pad, I think I'm going to go for the contour/full pad one. 

Grr. I need to get better at braiding. I think he would look so cute with braids. lol.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll help you with some of these 



AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> First of all... I am VERY inexperienced with showing... I've been to one real show in my life and it was about 3 years ago. I am finally satisfied with my horse's ability to jump an 18-inch course and to do all the flat work. So, I have decided that in the fall when the shows start up again, I am going to show at some very low levels for experience.
> 
> Anyways, my first questions are on tack. (I live in the USA if it makes a difference.)
> -First of all, how clean does everything need to be? Of course I'm going to clean it, but I'm wondering at the lower levels if I need to clean it super well (like will it make a difference in my placing?). Also, my saddle is, well, not really show quality. The cantle has some markings from tape (we put tape on the back of the saddle when Jerry was a school horse and wrote his name on it to identify the saddle). I tried cleaning it, but the marks are still there. Will this make any difference? *Just try and make everything look as good as you can. You don't need a $3,000 saddle, just something that is clean and functional *
> ...


Hope this helped!  and good luck!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

That was a lot of help too! Thanks!


----------

